# E* to D* Move, what about Waivers



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

Recently I completed a change to DirecTv from DISH and am curious has anyone made the service chnage and kept their waivers or do I have to reapply for them all again.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Rsudol,

You will need to apply again (actually DirecTV should apply for them for you) Unfortunately they dont automaticly move over with you.


----------



## Rsudol (Apr 24, 2002)

I figured, thats a bummer though, I already sat down and wrote letters to the networks asking for the waiver again. Its a shame they dont make it easier to handle.


----------



## Dennis K (May 18, 2002)

Last year I replaced my stand-alone TiVo/Dish Network setup with DirecTiVos. I qualified for one net with Dish. When I asked DirecTV prior to my move if I still qualified they said no but insisted on submitting the applications on my behalf. The net in question did reject my app -- but one of the other nets didn't so I kept Dish just for superstations and one net and added the other net to DirecTV.

Anyway, you shouldn't have to write any letters. DirecTV will do it for you. In my case copies of the denials were sent to my house. I don't recall getting any letters of acceptance, however. Seems I remember not even realizing I was getting an E/W net on DirecTV until I glanced at my bill and saw I was billed for it. So I flipped the receiver over to the channels in question and saw that I was indeed receiving them.

I'll assume you are in a no-brainer, yes I clearly qualify for receiving the networks, position. If not, it's not a given that the nets you qualified for with Dish will still be available to you via DirecTV (or vice versa, I guess). Kinda maddening...


----------



## kennet6565 (May 28, 2002)

Our local stations ahve gone to spot beam on Dish. I have the networks in my RV, but wanted PBS. The local PBS station indicated that National PBS had worked out with Dish that you did not need a waiver in an RV. BUT it took three phone calls to dish before I got someone to look up the codes and activate it for me. Be persistant.


----------

